# Need Professional Consultation On A Snoe Plowing bid ( Large )



## Danddrubbish (Oct 10, 2006)

Currently I run a sucessful rubbish removal & hauling business, I was looking into snow plowing to keep a poisitive cashflow during the cold months, I came across an oputunity to get a snowplowing contract for a Large mall.

If possible someone with experince with large projects and Northest weather could email/call me to dicuss the details.



Peter Donato
877-585-9165
610-577-5594- Cell


Im very willing to pay for good advice on this project. Thank you very much.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

For your own safety please walk away from this. If you have never plowed snow, taking on a huge account is not the way to start out. You should work for someone else as a sub contractor first. Get some experince. Then get some small gigs. Then take on the big gigs. You will be in way over your head. 

Malls are a completely different animal in themselves when it comes to snow. You can't just plow them with a pick up. You need wheel loaders, backhoes, skid loader, tractors, big dump trucks, pickups, and a bunch of guy with shovels. 

Not trying to burst your bubble, just trying to keep you from losing everything you got.


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

ditto. 

The mall near me fired a contractor last after the second storm. He damaged a lot of prperty!! He lost a lot of money and I actually think hes out of business now. Reason being he spent a lot of money buying/leasing equipment that he then couldnt afford, and it sat doing nothing for the rest of the winter


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> For your own safety please walk away from this. If you have never plowed snow, taking on a huge account is not the way to start out.


Words of Wisdom oh mighty Oracle.

What are you going to do, put plows on the garbage trucks? Do you have the equipment for pre and post application, what about the snow, store, haul or melt? What kind of material do you plan to use bulk, magic, or bagged material? Do you own brooms, blowers, blades or shovels for the walks? Do you have the required general liability, completed work and vehicle insurance, listing snow removal? Do you know someone with the equipment to bail you out if the snow hits the fan so to speak.

If you decide to do this use the search feature at the top of the page. It will find you hours of reading on most any subject concerning snow removal. It can provide everything but the experience.


----------

